# Anyone using Lymecycline for acne?



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My current test/tren use is causin my back to flair up again, before I go looking for accutane I thought I'd see what I can do with sunbeds and bodywashes.

But I have a kitchen draw full of 408g Lymecyeline capsules (my girlfriends to be honest)

Anyone used this with good results? especially while on cycle?

I've had a quick search and review's seem mixed to say the least..

Thanks for any pointers people


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Have used it, but not on cycle.

It's okay. It definitely does help and is the best that can be prescribed by your GP if used in conjunction with Benzoyl Peroxide cream. If you have severe acne, it's not gonna do much. There's a thread on here somewhere which says not to bother with this sort of stuff if your acne's severe which I tend to agree with. You might be better off low-dosing Roaccutane.


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't use sunbeds on acne medication though.

It is a short-term fix and when the tan fades away, the skin which had spots on will scar because of the damage. Your skin tans because it is damaged.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've used them but not on cycle. IME they do take time to work, but as soon as i fiished my course the acne returns slowly.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I used it and it was sh!t. did very little


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Cheers lads, still mixed reviews but might be worth a shot as I have them here.

I can't call it severe as its so localized it's only across my shoulders, I had them bad enough as a teenager but I haven't had any spots anywhere else for years now..


----------

